# LuLa dudes really like the XT1 - and why shouldn't they?..



## Aglet (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm not really surprised that they do.
I like shooting with my XT1 and the images OOC can be ready-to-go in many instances. When not, the raw files are very malleable and the stabilized lenses are very good indeed.
With the grip carrying an extra battery I can also do quite a bit of shooting in a day.

This review is for the mirrorless skeptics, the EVF skeptics, and the SLR die-hards.
As Kevin Raber states, it's all about the end result. And, spoiler-alert, he's quite pleased with it.
I have to concur, I often find myself just grabbing a tiny bag with 3 Fuji bodies with lenses and I'm good to go on pretty much any of my subjects. The full-frames and even my crop DSLRs are left on the shelf more and more.

www.luminous-landscape.com/essays/cameras/living_with_the_fuji_x_t1.shtml


----------



## DRR (Jan 6, 2015)

I am really intrigued by the Fuji system. They have a solid lens offering and you hardly hear a cross word about these cameras.

I can easily imagine an XT1 and a 23/1.4 or 18/2 pancake being an "everyday carry" camera.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 6, 2015)

Each to their own. If someone want a Fuji XT-1 so what ? It's a great little camera.

Regarding Luminous Landscape: well let me put it this way. Many of the best images posted on Canon Rumors leave LL in the dust. 

And some of their recent articles have just been ???


----------

